# Repti-Life



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Hi there I was Wondering if anyone has tried the newer vids for repti-life they have for sale the plastic or hybrid board ones.





Hybrid Vivariums – Repti Life Vivarums







www.repti-life.co.uk










Plastic Vivariums – Repti Life Vivarums







www.repti-life.co.uk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like perfectly normal melamine wood vivs. And £19 for a lock????
You can get one for a fiver. And that's in a shop!
There is literally no information as to just how these are hybrid, or what they are made of.
I would be wary, based on the lack of detail in their advert.


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> They look like perfectly normal melamine wood vivs. And £19 for a lock????
> You can get one for a fiver. And that's in a shop!
> There is literally no information as to just how these are hybrid, or what they are made of.
> I would be wary, based on the lack of detail in their advert.


Hi mate I’m hoping it one of the locks they drill the glass for £19 😆 

I’ve still not ordered as can’t seem to see anything about the hybrid boards anywhereonline

thanks for taking the time to reply 👍


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Have you tried contacting them? Repti-Life are a very reputable company so I don't see any reason to be overly concerned, but if you ask them for some more information, I'm sure they would be more than happy to discuss it with you.

By the looks of it, its a Melamine wood with a plastic coating interior, to get the aesthetic look of a wooden viv in any standard they supply, with the benefits of plastic interior for higher humidity species. Nothing particularly special, but handy. I think I'd go for one of these next time i need to get a viv. 

I have plenty of Repti Life wooden vivs, and they re all good quality and worthwhile.


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Tarron said:


> Have you tried contacting them? Repti-Life are a very reputable company so I don't see any reason to be overly concerned, but if you ask them for some more information, I'm sure they would be more than happy to discuss it with you.
> 
> By the looks of it, its a Melamine wood with a plastic coating interior, to get the aesthetic look of a wooden viv in any standard they supply, with the benefits of plastic interior for higher humidity species. Nothing particularly special, but handy. I think I'd go for one of these next time i need to get a viv.
> 
> I have plenty of Repti Life wooden vivs, and they re all good quality and worthwhile.


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Thanks I’ve probably over stated my concern in the 2nd post replying to Ian sorry

I can see the benefit of something holding humidity a bit better, just not a lot of info out there on a “hybrid board” in particular

And I was wondering if anyone else had tried one yet 👍

Again thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

craigsti1977 said:


> I’ve still not ordered as can’t seem to see anything about the hybrid boards anywhereonline


Well if they have developed a plastic coated melamine product, maybe they wish to protect their IP by not publicising how they complete the process, or where they sourced the material from. My thought was that they use PVC sheet material that has a fake woodgrain look, but given the price of PVC in the UK, they wouldn't be able to sell them at those prices, and I would have thought that they would state that these are PVC vivs rather than a wood based item.

As for the lock, I purchased a standard display cabinet lock for my boa's viv from a company that make display units for shops. It wasn't cheap compared to the "traditional" clamp on ratchet type we see for £3.95 on e-bay. 

It required a hole around 1" to be drilled through the glass - I already had the cutter as I used it for cutting holes in fish tanks to fit plumbing to the sump below. It does make for a secure enclosure, and looks a lot better.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Malc said:


> Well if they have developed a plastic coated melamine product, maybe they wish to protect their IP by not publicising how they complete the process, or where they sourced the material from. My thought was that they use PVC sheet material that has a fake woodgrain look, but given the price of PVC in the UK, they wouldn't be able to sell them at those prices, and I would have thought that they would state that these are PVC vivs rather than a wood based item.
> 
> As for the lock, I purchased a standard display cabinet lock for my boa's viv from a company that make display units for shops. It wasn't cheap compared to the "traditional" clamp on ratchet type we see for £3.95 on e-bay.
> 
> It required a hole around 1" to be drilled through the glass - I already had the cutter as I used it for cutting holes in fish tanks to fit plumbing to the sump below. It does make for a secure enclosure, and looks a lot better.


I have the hole in the glass Vivexotic locks at £12.95 each, good locks.
(Shop price)


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

frogeyed said:


> I have the hole in the glass Vivexotic locks at £12.95 each, good locks.
> (Shop price)


That's the sort of money I paid, plus postage came to around £18 ish if I recall.


----------

